# Ugh I'm lost please help by tomorrow



## Blacksantron (Aug 5, 2011)

without going into alot if detail about my situation I am basically required by Verizon to get a new phone tomorrow or else. Don't ask please. I'm running a Droid x that I've rommed the crap out of and I love it. But if I have to use my upgrade I want a 4g phone that will be dev friendly for a long while. I'm leaning towards the rezound. Want a large great screen. I haven't shopped around in awhile and have 200 to spend. Bionic doesn't seem right. Ugh want a ROM friendly dev friendly phone that will be around awhile that is amazing. Not the nexus. Feels cheap... Ahhhhh I have to buy it tomorrow...help

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

So you want everything the Nexus has to offer, but not the Nexus. This is going to be difficult.

While the Nexus may "feel cheap" to some, those of us who own and use it have found it to be quite a quality device. If you're that concerned with the tactile sensation of holding your phone, slap a Diztronic skin or Otterbox Commuter on it.

And most importantly, given the qualifications you've listed: look around the dev forums. When the GNex 2 or Nexus 5G or whatever the next dev phone is comes out you're likely going to still be using last year's ROM or waiting on the only dev still working on your phone to (rightfully) deal with job & family first and foremost, or finish working on his new phone before getting to yours sometime after next Neversday when he remembers which drawer it was left in. The Nexus S and Nexus 4G sure as heck aren't getting the sloppy seconds right now even though they're a generation old.


----------

